# Chainsaw Ice skating - new sport



## vansinn (Mar 30, 2015)

Still a Bit slow'ish, could need further development, but refreshing nevertheless


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 30, 2015)

unfortunately by the time they get it into the olympics, there won't be any more ice left in the world.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 31, 2015)

Well.. maybe they'll be able to cut-in just a slice in the speed skating pause..


----------



## GodOfChugs (Dec 4, 2016)

OH. MY. GOD. I'm so glad you posted this.


----------



## Alborz (Apr 15, 2017)

lol same


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 16, 2017)

before seeing the vid, i imagined guys with chainsaws strapped to their feet. 

this is definitely cool (pardon the pun), but i like my idea better.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 16, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> before seeing the vid, i imagined guys with chainsaws strapped to their feet.



I thought the same!

Holding the chainsaw with your hands is so boring.


----------

